# Coral Draw - Text "biegen"



## Benson (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

 ich hab Coral Draw erst seit kurzem von meinem Vater bekommen - kenn mich also kaum aus.
 Mein Problem:

 Ich muss ein Logo für unsere Ortsgruppe erstellen, als Vorlage dient eine CMX datei. 
 Einzige Änderung ist, dass wir den Namen der Ortsgruppe in den Rettungsring integrieren wollen. Also die Schrift passend zum Ring zu biegen.

 Nur wie geht das?

 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
 mfg Ben


----------



## Pianoman (22. Juli 2005)

Versuch's mal mit dem Interaktiven Hüllenwerkzeug. Findet sich links in der Werkzeugpalette bei den ganzen "Interaktiven" Werkzeugen.
lg.


----------



## Benson (24. Juli 2005)

hi, 
 also ich habs probiert, komm aber echt nicht auf einen grünen Zweig damit. 
 Ich hab jetzt die Datei online gestellt. Vielleicht könnte mir jemand finden, der mir helfen kann und kurz Zeit hat?

 Das "Eggenfelden" soll in etwa so gebogen werden wie "Wasserwacht" nur eben "gespiegelt" also passend zur Form des Rettungsrings.

 Vielen Dank


```
http://rapidshare.de/files/3308158/WAWA_LOGO_CMX2.cmx.html
```


----------



## Ellie (24. Juli 2005)

Moin,

geh mal in die Corel online - Hilfe - auf Suchen und gibt "Text an Strecken ausrichten" ein, das ist dort phantastisch erklärt. Wie auch viele andere Grundfunktionen - kurz, knapp und gut zu verstehen.

Ansonsten: zieh einen Kreis auf, bieg ihn dir so zurecht, wie der Text laufen soll, schreib deinen Text und wähle dann: an Objekt ausrichten. In der Menüleiste sind dann weitere Optionen mit denen Du probieren kannst.

LG,
Ellie


----------

